# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  "اللهم إن تهلك هذه العصابة فلن تعبد في الأرض أبداً"، فكيف بمَن لم يكونوا معه؟

## يحيى صالح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في غزوة بدر عندما دعا النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ربَّه قائلاً:

"اللهم إن تهلك هذه العصابة فلن تعبد في الأرض أبداً"، فكيف بمَن لم يكونوا معه سواءً بالحبشة أو غيرها؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## يحيى صالح

للرفع

----------


## يحيى صالح

> للرفع


لـلـخـفـض

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## يحيى صالح

للرفع آخر مرة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

في تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي ( 8 / 319 ) :

قال الحافظ في الفتح : إنما قال ذلك لأنه علم أنه خاتم النبيين ، فلو هلك هو ومن معه حينئذ لم يبعث أحد ممن يدعو إلى الإيمان ولاستمر المشركون يعبدون غير الله ، فالمعنى لا يعبد في الأرض بهذه الشريعة .

*

----------


## يحيى صالح

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> في تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي ( 8 / 319 ) :
> 
> قال الحافظ في الفتح : إنما قال ذلك لأنه علم أنه خاتم النبيين ، فلو هلك هو ومن معه حينئذ لم يبعث أحد ممن يدعو إلى الإيمان ولاستمر المشركون يعبدون غير الله ، فالمعنى لا يعبد في الأرض بهذه الشريعة .
> 
> *


جزاكِ الله خيرًا
ولكن ألا يعكر على هذا ما ذكرته من قبل:



> فكيف بمَن لم يكونوا معه سواءً بالحبشة أو غيرها؟

----------


## يحيى صالح

للررررفع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للنصب والجزم وكل العلامات الأصلية والفرعية :Smile: 
ما نقلته الفاضلة كاف .
لأن موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كاف لدروس الدعوة ولما يكتمل الدين بعد فأقله سيفعلون كما فعل الحواريون من أتباع المسيح من التفرق في الأرض والتعبد في الصوامع حتى الموت.
والله أعلم

----------


## يحيى صالح

> للنصب والجزم وكل العلامات الأصلية والفرعية
> ما نقلته الفاضلة كاف .
> لأن موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كاف لدروس الدعوة ولما يكتمل الدين بعد فأقله سيفعلون كما فعل الحواريون من أتباع المسيح من التفرق في الأرض والتعبد في الصوامع حتى الموت.
> والله أعلم


لا أقلَّ من أن أتبسم  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
لكن أقول: هذه الردود ياغالي من قبيل التوقع والعاطفة وليست من قبيل الرد العلمي المتأصل...
وما أدرانا بهذا، وقد كان من الإمكان أن يقوموا بنشر الدين ويقول قائلهم: قوموا فموتوا على ما مات عليه نبيكم؟
لماذا لا نفترض أنَّ هؤلاء المتفرقين كان من الممكن أن يقوموا بنشر الدعوة؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

غزوة بدر كانت في السنة الثانية من الهجرة ، فهل اكتمل الدين وقتها؟

----------


## يحيى صالح

> غزوة بدر كانت في السنة الثانية من الهجرة ، فهل اكتمل الدين وقتها؟


لا، لم يكن قد اكتمل، فكان ماذا؟!

الكلام على أنًّ اللهَ كان سيُعْبَدُ أم لا؟ 

مع اعتبار أنَّ أصل العقيدة موجود بالفعل، وهذا ليس أقلَّ من وجود النصرانية بيد بعضِ مَن كان في عصر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يكن معه اكتمال الدين، وإنما معه شيءٌ يعبد الله به.

فهل هذا الذي مع الصحابة وقتها أقلُّ مما مع النصارى؟!

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ثم وجدت كلاما لأهل العلم ، سأنقله للفائدة .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح : وإنما قال ذلك لأنه علم أنه خاتم النبيين فلو هلك هو ومن معه حينئذ لم يبعث أحد ممن يدعو إلى الإيمان ولاستمر المشركون يعبدون غير الله فالمعنى لا يعبد في الأرض بهذه الشريعة .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

فائدة :
قال أبو العباس القرطبي في المفهم :
وقد أشكل هذا الحديث على طوائف من العلماء . ووجة الإشكال : أنه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أشار إلى أصحابه من أهل بدر ، مع أنه قد كان انتشر الإسلام بمكة والمدينة ، وكثر أهله في مواضع كثيرة ، بحيث يكون أهل بدر بالنسبة إليهم قليلاً ، وعلى تقدير هلاك هؤلاء المشار إليهم ، فيبقى من كان بالمدينة من المسلمين وبمكة وغيرهما من المواضع التي أسلم أهلها . ولو لم يكن في الوجود مسلم غير أهل بدر تقديرًا ، ففي الإمكان إيجاد قوم آخرين يعبدون الله ، والقدرة صالحة لذلك ، كما قال تعالى : { وإن تتولوا يستبدل قومًا غيركم ثم لا يكونوا أمثالكم }. وإذا كانت قدرة الله صالحة لهذا ، فمن أين يجزم بذلك ؟ ومن أين يلزم من هلاك هؤلاء عدم عبادة الله تعالى في الأرض ؟وقد رسخ هذا الإشكال عند بعض المتشدِّقين وقال : إنها بادرة بدرت من رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ، وقدَّر معاتبةً له من الله له على ذلك في كلام تفاصح فيه ، فعدّ ذلك من زلاَّت هذا القائل ؛ إذ قد جهل من حال رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ما نزهه القة عنه بقوله تعالى : { وما ينطق عن الهوى} ، وقد قال حين قال له عبدالله بن عمرو : أنكتب عنك في السخط والرضى ؟ قال : (( نعم ، لا ينبغي لي أن أقول إلاَّ حقًّا )).
وقد انفصل أهل التحقيق عن ذلك بأوجهٍ : 
أحدها : أنه يحتمل أن يكون قال ذلك عن وحي أوحي إليه بذلك ، فمن الإشكال الجائز أن يكون : لو هلكت تلك العصابة في ذلك الوقت على يدي عدوهم ؛ أن يفتتن غيرهم ، فلا يبقى على الأرض مسلم يعبد الله ، ثم لا يبعث نبي آخر ، وتنقطع ا لعبادة والثاني : أن هذا اللفظ وهم من بعض الرُّواة في حديث عُمَر ؛ وإلا فقد روي هذا الحديث من جهات متعددة من حديث أنس وابن عباس ، وليس فيها هذا اللفظ ، وإنما فيها : (( اللهم إنك إن تشأ لا تعبد في الأرض )). وقد تقدم الكلام عليه .
وثالثها : أن هذه العصابة ليس المراد بها الحاضرون في بدر فقط ، بل المسلمون كلهم في المدينة وغيرها . وسماهم عصابة بالنسبة إلى كثرة عدوهم ، كما قال ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : (( عُصيبة من المسلمين يفتتحون البيت الأبيض ، بيت كسرى )). فقلّلهم بالنسبة إلى عدوهم ، فكأنه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ لما علم أنه لا نبي بعده ، وقدَّر في نفسه الهلاك عليه وعلى كل من آمن به ، ونظر إلى سنة الله في العبادة التي لا تُتلقّى إلا من جهة الأنبياء ، لزم من ذلك نفي العبادة جزمًا ، والله تعالى أعلم . وهذا أحسن الأوجه ، وأولاها .أهـ



وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح : وإنما قال ذلك لأنه علم أنه خاتم النبيين فلو هلك هو ومن معه حينئذ لم يبعث أحد ممن يدعو إلى الإيمان ولاستمر المشركون يعبدون غير الله فالمعنى لا يعبد في الأرض بهذه الشريعة .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وقال ابن الجوزي في كشف المشكل :  قوله إن تهلك هذه العصابة لا تعبد في الأرض العصابة الجماعة واعصوصب القوم صاروا عصائب وعصب القوم بفلان أحاطوا به وبه سميت العصبة وهم قرابة الرجل لأبيه فإن قال قائل كيف قطع رسول الله على انقطاع العبادة بهلاك تلك العصابة أو ليس في القدر إنشاء أمثالهم كيف وقد قال عز وجل ( وإن تتولوا يستبدل قوما غيركم ) محمد 38 فالجواب أنه لا يجوز أن يظن برسول الله {صلى الله عليه وسلم} أنه أراد أن عدم هؤلاء يمنع من وجود عابد وكيف يقطع على انقطاع المقدورات وهي لا تتناهى على أني قد قرأت بخط علي بن عقيل مما أثبته من خواطره السانحة قال أقدر معاتبة على بادرة النبي {صلى الله عليه وسلم} وقوله : إن تهلك هذه العصابة لا تعبد . فأقول يا محمد أنا لم أخرجك عن كونك رسولا متبعا بقعودهم عنك يوم عمرة القضاء أفأخرج أنا أن أكون معبودا بهلاكهم فهذه زلة عالم هذا كلامه وهذا عندي في غاية القبح ونسبة الزلل إلى رسول الله في مثل هذا فوق القبيح ثم قد أسلم بمكة خلق كثير في ثلاث عشرة سنة من النبوة ثم في المدينة سنتين وامتد الإسلام في الأطراف ووجبت الهجرة فجاء الخلق فأخذ من جملة المسلمين ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر وخرج وتخلف عنه عثمان وطلحة وسعيد بن زيد لأسباب فقد كان في المدينة وحدها خلق كثير لم يخرجوا معه غير من في البلاد فلو هلك من معه لبقي أضعافهم من المسلمين فلم تنقطع العبادة غير أن من قل علمه بالنقل ظن الذين معه هم جميع المسلمين ومن الجائز أن يكون أشار بالعصابة إلى جميع المسلمين ولو كان كذلك لم يجز أن يقطع على انقطاع التعبد بهلاكهم فإن قيل فإذا استقبحت هذا وهو المفهوم من ظاهر الكلام فما المراد به عندك فالجواب أنا نتكلم في لفظ الحديث قبل تفسيره فنقول قد اختلفت ألفاظه فرواه البخاري في أفراده من مسند ابن عباس أنه قال اللهم إن تشأ لا تعبد بعد اليوم ورواه مسلم في أفراده من حديث أنس بن مالك أن النبي {صلى الله عليه وسلم} قال اللهم إنك إن تشأ لا تعبد في الأرض وعادة الرواة ذكر المعنى الذي يظنون أنه المعنى وقد يغلطون في العبارات عنه فربما كان حديث عمر مغيرا ممن قد ظن أنه أتى بالمعنى وعلى لفظ حديث ابن عباس وأنس يسهل الجواب ويكون المعنى إنك قد جعلت الأمور منوطة بالأسباب فإذا قطعت هذا السبب فكأنك قد شئت قطع العبادة ويتضمن هذا شيئين أحدهما أنك غني عن العبادة ونحن فقراء إليها والثاني أننا نخاف هلاك الصالحين فيبقى أهل الفساد فيشمت بنا من قال ( أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ) البقرة 30 وإن نزلنا على الأشد وتكلمنا على لفظ حديث عمر فإن القطع على نفي العبادة بعدم هؤلاء محمول على أنه مما اطلع عليه من الغيب وكان مما اطلع عليه أن الله تعالى لا يبعث نبيا بعده ولا يخلق لحفظ قاعدة دينه ونصرته سوى هؤلاء فأخبر عن علم الحق عز وجل لا عن ظن نفسه فكأنه يقول إذا هلك هؤلاء الناقلون عني وهم جمهور المؤمنين وخيارهم ولا نبي بعدي بطلت العبادة لأن العبادة إنما تكون بنشر الشريعة ويتضمن هذا القول منه نوع غيرة تقديرها أغار ألا تعبد ولا يجوز أن يظن برسول الله ما هو منزه عنه من الشطح والزلل في القول مع شهادة الحق عز وجل له بالعصمة في كلامه بقوله تعالى ( وما ينطق عن الهوى ) النجم 3 وقال له عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص أكتب ما أسمع منك قال نعم قال في السخط والرضا قال في السخط والرضا فإنه لا ينبغي لي أن أقول إلا حقا وقول أبي بكر كذلك مناشدتك ربك إشارة إلى ترك الإلحاح واستعمال الرفق فإن قيل أفكان أبو بكر في ذلك المقام أثبت من رسول الله قيل كلا غير أن النبي {صلى الله عليه وسلم} رأى ما بأصحابه من الهم فناب عنهم في الدعاء وكانت أول غزوة قاتل فيها بالأنصار الذي آووه فما أحب أن يكون جزاء القوم على إحسانهم القتل وعلم أن دعاءه مستجاب فلذلك ألح

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

هناك أعطال فنية هنا في الملتقى أثناء الكتابة أو تعديل بعض المشاركات ، فعند الكتابة أو التعديل ، يحدث خطأ وحذف لبعض ما أكتبه ، فعذرا إخواني وأخواتي ليس هذا مني .

----------


## يحيى صالح

بوركتَ ياغالي

أعجبني فعلاً هذا الوجه:




> ثالثها : أن هذه العصابة ليس المراد بها الحاضرون في بدر  فقط ، بل المسلمون كلهم في المدينة وغيرها . وسماهم عصابة بالنسبة إلى كثرة  عدوهم ، كما قال ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : (( عُصيبة من المسلمين يفتتحون  البيت الأبيض ، بيت كسرى )). فقلّلهم بالنسبة إلى عدوهم ، فكأنه ـ صلى الله  عليه وسلم ـ لما علم أنه لا نبي بعده ، وقدَّر في نفسه الهلاك عليه وعلى  كل من آمن به ، ونظر إلى سنة الله في العبادة التي لا تُتلقّى إلا من جهة  الأنبياء ، لزم من ذلك نفي العبادة جزمًا ، والله تعالى أعلم . وهذا أحسن  الأوجه ، وأولاها .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم ، وبورك فيكم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم

----------

